# Tell Me About Your Hose



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm in the market for a ~100' hose and all the big box options are either poorly rated, out of stock, or limited to just a couple brands. Who has the best hose, or where can I go to browse some high quality hose?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Look at Eley hoses and Underhill hoses

Eley.com

Sprinkler warehouse


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I heard one guy on the radio bragging that he had hose in different area codes. Seemed ludicrous to me.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

The contractor grade neverkink at Lowe's is ok. 3/4 x 100' for around 75$. All the others are garbage.


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

I've been using Craftsmen black rubber hoses for several years. They're great quality, aren't prone to kinking and last for years. A side benefit was always getting to swap them out for a new one whenever there was an issue. Now there's no sears within 50mi of me and I'll likely never get another warranty replacement. Bummer.

I use a never-kink 3/4" as backing on my reel with the 1/2" being the one I work with. I don't know if I'd want to use the big 3/4" hose for day to day task. It's not light or very flexible. But works great at providing the first 100' of hose on my reel.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1 on the Eley or Underhill Ultramax Blue. Both great hoses.


----------



## Jelvis (Mar 31, 2019)

I use the 5/8" 100 foot Craftsman black all rubber hoses - model number 69605. I got the last one about four years ago when Sears was more aggressive with the reward points for around $32. I can't find them at stores near me now and I do not like the hybrid rubber ones Craftsman has now.

You can still find the 69605 at Ace Hardeare for $59.99, at least I can in Illinois.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

These Underhill hoses are on sale right now at Sprinkler Warehouse. Once you add them to your cart you will get another 20% off of them.


----------



## Pezking7p (May 23, 2020)

bp2878 said:


> The contractor grade neverkink at Lowe's is ok. 3/4 x 100' for around 75$. All the others are garbage.


+1 for neverkink. They are easy to coil and really don't kink unless you try to. I like the large metal fitting on female end of the hose.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I've had the other neverkinks, the only one that is good is the contractor one. It really isn't great but a good value at only $75.


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

I may get myself run out of town, but this year I've been using 3/4 100' hoses from Harbor Freight @ $20 each with coupon. Nice metal hose ends, they seem plenty durable so far. I needed a lot of hose for my "above ground irrigation", and this was the best way for me to afford all that I needed at once. My gpm are very low at 5 gpm from the spigot so I needed the largest diameter hoses I could muster. We'll see if they continue lasting.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

ionicatoms said:


> I heard one guy on the radio bragging that he had hose in different area codes. Seemed ludicrous to me.


Sold, where can this be purchased?


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I have yet to see someone mention Dramm when discussing hoses. They seem to be big in the gardening world. I've had two 50-footers over the past 5 years, and I have no issue with them. I even use one of their sprinklers whenever I empty out my rain harvesting tank. It's been trouble-free for me.

(just did a quick search now and noticed that their hoses are running about $20 more now than when I bought them. Covid?)


----------



## dwaugh (Aug 25, 2020)

@jeffjunstrom I have a deal for you, I'm not too far from Pittsburg, let me know when you want to come pick it up, I'll unhook it first (I'd also ask that pick it at night so I can claim it was stolen). It's fairly low hour, flow is great, might need a few repairs. 



Being serious, this picture shows 3 leaks, I think there are four total. They all showed up about two weeks ago. I think once the rubber just reached a point that it couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I use the Commercial quality Never Kink Pro 3/4" x 100' hoses.

I buy them on sale at Northern Tool for $52.99 (regularly $59.99) in my area.

I use their $20 coupons and buy two at a time to get to the $100 total to be able to use the coupon.

So they end up costing me $42.99 before sales tax. I pick them up in the store, or did pre-Covid....

Best hose I have ever used, but I want to buy and try the Eley, next time....

3/4" moves a lot of water fast!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I'll have to have my wife answer that.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I like Neverkink hoses from Lowes. The "Heavy duty" ones on their website. Gray with yellow stripe. $40 for 100'

I had a bad experience with the 3/4" hose from harbor freight. It was too thick, hard to bend or coil and leaked really bad at the crimp. I returned it and bought another never kink like the one that has served me well for 10 years and still going strong.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I have an Underhill® Ultramax ShortyPro 20' x 1" hose with Rainbow Nozzle for watering my raised vegetable garden quickly.

Then, I have a Lowe's Neverkink 75' x 5/8" brown hose that I drag across a flagstone path to spot water plants. I house it in a Storage Pot that blends in well when hidden behind a Dwarf Alberta Spruce. I thought about doing a mounted hose reel on my stucco, but I think it would be too big of an eyesore.

Both hoses serve their intended purpose.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

ionicatoms said:


> I heard one guy on the radio bragging that he had hose in different area codes. Seemed ludicrous to me.


I got you


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks, @Cdub5_ :thumbup:



TulsaFan said:


> I house it in a Storage Pot that blends in well when hidden behind a Dwarf Alberta Spruce.


I have same hose pot. Been thinking about putting a lid on it. This is the only thing I've found so far:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0130UE7F0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fab_cT8BFbZAX70E7


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Hey y'all! Thanks to a thread on hoses last year (search should turn it up, it was a LOT OF PAGES!) some of the members here turned me into the fact that ACE Hardware carries the Craftsman black REAL RUBBER hoses in 15, 25, 50 & 100 (maybe 75 also?)

Anyhoo, we get their "$10 off if you spend ___" so I picked a couple last year and man those things are built TOUGH! Problem is they are only 5/8" (i cant imagine how heavy 100' of 3/4" 100% real rubber would be, haha!

@FlowRider , thanks! A buddy sold me a pressure washer a year ago and threw a couple 3/4" hoses in with it and I have been VERY impressed with them (especially the end fittings - very beefy!) but, he couldn't recall where he got them - as soon as I spied your photo I knew, "That's them! and as luck would have it I just got a $20/$100 coupon from Northern Tool!

Everyone have a safe and prosperous week!


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I bought a 75' Eley this year. It really sucks. 
It sucks because now I can never go back to big box quality. I'll be spending another couple hundred $ on hoses. 
Oh yeah, their hose end sprayer will change your life, and it only costs $75.
And where shall I store it? Maybe I also need the hose reel. 
I told my wife I have a cocaine addiction, but really I just buy lawn equipment.


----------



## Ccnewton (Apr 29, 2020)

Used the Goodyear hoses for years but switched to the blue Underhill 3/4" this year. Game changer for sure. Pricey, but if your looking for a quality hose, that will last for years, this is it.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Thejarrod said:


> ...I told my wife I have a cocaine addiction, but really I just buy lawn equipment.


 :shock: :lol:


----------



## nnnnnate (Apr 23, 2020)

I finished my backyard this year and added a few spouts so I figured with 3 plus the house i could cheap out and buy two 50' and keep using my 100' I got from costco last year. I bought the black rubber continental from lowes or hd and its been a couple months and both have burst open when i failed to turn the spout off and let the pressure hold un the line. We don't even have great water pressure... Let that be a warning on cheaping out.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

440mag said:


> @FlowRider , thanks! A buddy sold me a pressure washer a year ago and threw a couple 3/4" hoses in with it and I have been VERY impressed with them (especially the end fittings - very beefy!) but, he couldn't recall where he got them - as soon as I spied your photo I knew, "That's them! and as luck would have it I just got a $20/$100 coupon from Northern Tool!


You're welcome, @440mag!

That's why I like this forum - like minded people helping others out is what it is all about up in here!

Your car is bad azz, by the way. Old school is my favorite school for classic muscle cars and bikes!

I have to be really careful buying expensive hoses and using them outside of my fences.

There are a lot of contractors and yard crews around. Great hoses can end up "disappearing...." :bd:


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I have a couple of Flexzilla hoses and they are super soft and easy to use. They now offer some more stealthy colors in the event that you are not into the bright green that is their signature color.


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

I just got a 100' steel hose from Amazon for about $60. So far so good.


----------



## Oneacer (Sep 27, 2020)

I have 3 of the Sears black Rubber hoses ... They are probably going on 8 or more years ... stay out all year here in CT ... never had an issue ... paid good money for them, but worth every penny.


----------

